# Your favorite rom is.....?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wanted to know what everyone's favorite Rom is. Me personally is digging Liberty's Test Builds its to me the closest thing to CM7.....


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I havent tested Liberty, but if you ask me between [R3]BLURR3D and [D3]BLURR3D I will definitely say [D3]BLURR3D by Th3oryROM


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Liberty


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Liberty 48 until tie final build is released


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Liberty!


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Im back and forth between [R3]BLURR3D and debloated stock. I really like everything to work smooth and perfect.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I havent tested Liberty, but if you ask me between [R3]BLURR3D and [D3]BLURR3D I will definitely say [D3]BLURR3D by Th3oryROM


I agree D3BLURR3D is nice you should liberty tho


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Therese's not enough roms to choose
. Liberty fails using lpp and u have to be quick to get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

moosc said:


> Therese's not enough roms to choose
> . Liberty fails using lpp and u have to be quick to get it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It's in alpha...the devs don't want it in open release available for everyone so it's only up for a few hours. Still, all you have to do is leave IRC open when you go to bed and in the morning the link will still be active after the tweet.

Also, LPP fails in general. Lack of updates. It's no good for bionic in general.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

moosc said:


> Therese's not enough roms to choose
> . Liberty fails using lpp and u have to be quick to get it.


That's more of a problem with LPP, that's all I use to use but every other Rom or OTA didn't work well with it so I switched to go launcher and haven't found a stock or custom Rom it doesn't work with.

BTW, in about an hour the Liberty RC1 will be my new favorite Rom.


----------



## pasinato (Aug 14, 2011)

Liberty


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

Considering Liberty is an alpha/beta and Theory's are out in the open you really can't make a good guess at this point. Personally I'm using theory's releases.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

JackTheRipper said:


> Considering Liberty is an alpha/beta and Theory's are out in the open you really can't make a good guess at this point. Personally I'm using theory's releases.


Liberty has a RC out as of about 5 pm yesterday


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

\"eraursls1984\" said:


> Liberty has a RC out as of about 5 pm yesterday


Been using Liberty RC1 since yesterday morning and it is sweet.

DSP manager works and while my sound seemed fine but with occasional crackle it now seems much better....


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I really like the overall design and theme of d3blurr3d, but its still in testing, as is Liberty. DT's new 2.0 incorporating .893 OTA is just awesome. Liberty is a good rom too its stripped bare basically. I have more ram free on liberty than even on d3blurred. However at the time it doesn't have much customization and there are a few bugs to work out still.

Liberty is bare and fast. DT's roms are being made better all the time, so to each their own. Both are great Roms, Kejar really takes his time and doesn't push releases very fast to ensure quality, I was a big fan of Gummycharged on my Charge. Not knocking DTs since he pushes them out quick either, but also incorporating 893 into the rom was pretty sweet thing to do.

Good work to both Dev teams, there is no looser to me, it all depends on what you want... as of this moment, do you want the bare basics or a little flavor with your bionic?


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the blur launcher so I'm going to have to say r3blurr3d although I love the options in the power menu that liberty has. However once ECLIPSE is brought to the bionic it will be my favorite


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

All of the non-verizon provided Roms are my favorite.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been very happy with r3blurr3d. Blur has a few nice features and is not the eyesore it use to be.


----------



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

What ROM make it so you can still use the Blur Widgets? such as Quick Contacts and the calendar widget


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

just R3 BLUR3D as of yet


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Liberty RC1 is pretty hard to beat


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Definitely R3BLURR3D. Butter smooth. Tried Liberty, but reminded me too much of all the struggles we went through in the early releases of GB.


----------



## _Nick_ (Oct 27, 2011)

diggin liberty 1.0 with .893


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Lib3 as right now. Its awesome. very smooth 500-600mb of free ram!


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Lib3 as right now. Its awesome. very smooth 500-600mb of free ram!


Remember the scrolling lag in the app drawer? Is that fixed in the latest release?


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

[R3]blurr3d is awesome.. I love it!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

acronym said:


> Remember the scrolling lag in the app drawer? Is that fixed in the latest release?


No issues here. Its smooth. Liberty 3 is the official version, lots of goodies too. RC was still a test version. Im using it with Synergy Theme and ADW with ICS theme.


----------

